# Routan at Holding Lot & at the Factory Pics



## vw6429 (Oct 2, 2006)

Well drove pass the Holding yard off of Central yesterday, and I seen a crap load of the Routan's sitting on the Lot there, so tonight while at the Tim's gathering... I decided to take a little walk up the overpass, pass the train tracks, and snag a couple pictures. Also afterwards we went for Ice Cream and on my way home, I drove pass the Factory, and there was 2 outside, next to the welding shop Building, close to Grand Maris, and got a couple shots as well... 
I know there not the greatest, buts its something...Enjoy...


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Routan at Holding Lot & at the Factory Pics (vw6429)*

Nice shots. Thanks for the effort. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Don't _they_ look like Honda Odysseys....not a bad thing I suppose.
How'd the red look in person?


----------



## jettavr600 (Sep 18, 2005)

it actually looks pretty good in that picture! My wife wants to get it but i might ask her to hold it until 2010 with the new engine.


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (jettavr600)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettavr600* »_it actually looks pretty good in that picture! My wife wants to get it but i might ask her to hold it until 2010 with the new engine.

I thought the same thing, especially after hearing about some from of a doubleclutch system. However, the lease on the Odyssey is up soon....and I think I'd just assume get the motor/tranny combination that is proven. Three years from now, we can get the VW van, with the VW motor, built exclusively by VW in TN.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Routan at Holding Lot & at the Factory Pics (vw6429)*

Now that's what I call a Routan Clan! Thanks for the pics!
When's the release date?


----------



## vw6429 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Routan at Holding Lot & at the Factory Pics (QUATTR0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_Now that's what I call a Routan Clan! Thanks for the pics!
When's the release date?

It is supposed to be released at the end of September.


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Routan at Holding Lot & at the Factory Pics (QUATTR0)*

nice thanks for the pics


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

These pictures are great thanks for posting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw6429 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Routan at Holding Lot & at the Factory Pics (vw6429)*

I got a few more closer shots last night, as the lots starting filling up... A guy just around the corner from me, that always had a different VAN from the plant every day, had a Routan in his driveway tonight, which I was going to stop and look from the road, but it was late, I had to get home, to unload some stuff from the car.


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Routan at Holding Lot & at the Factory Pics (vw6429)*

Thanks for the photos. The Routan is turning out to be a better van than I first imagined. I think I need a black one; like my old Eurovan was. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: Routan at Holding Lot & at the Factory Pics (papa_vw)*

naaa, I will keep my Eurovan, new one doesn't do it for me.
[IMG


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Routan at Holding Lot & at the Factory Pics (german performance)*

Yeah.......you're probably right. The Routan doesn't have _nearly_ the character as the EV.
....._I'm sure your Dobermans could care less about sliding doors on both sides anyway_.....


----------



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: Routan at Holding Lot & at the Factory Pics (jsmyle1%@vw)*

....._I'm sure your Dobermans could care less about sliding doors on both sides anyway_.....







[/QUOTE]
keen eye!


----------



## brabus g36 (Apr 11, 2008)

not one on the pictures has the foglights


----------



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: (brabus g36)*

Maybe VW couldn't afford to buy the vans from the local domestic dealer with the fog's included. 
Doesn't anyone see the irony. In my opinion VW had the first mini van, they just called it a micro bus, then Iacocca \ Chrysler coined the term minivan.... And the student sells them to the master


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (german performance)*

I'm guessing it's a dealer installed option.


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (QUATTR0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_I'm guessing it's a dealer installed option.

The fogs are standard on the SEL Premium.....otherwise a dealer-installed accessory.

_Quote, originally posted by *german performance* »_.....Doesn't anyone see the irony (*?*). In my opinion VW had the first mini van, they just called it a micro bus, then Iacocca \ Chrysler coined the term minivan.... And the student sells them to the master









Yes, Thomas.







....we _do_ see the irony of this whole joint venture. And..... your opinion aside, VW did basically create the segment. Unfortunately, the student handed the master his a$$ years ago. In order for the master to get his edge back, all he may need is a kick in the a$$.
Who knows, if the master regains his title, you might actually be able to upgrade your EV to a a modern day version with sliding doors on both sides, bluetooth, factory leather, <gasp>.......diesel?








BTW, prepare to be happy. The Routan Clan is literally on its way to a VW dealer near you.









Stop fighting it already!


----------



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

don't forget about the time during the detroit motor show when Iacocca opened the door, and the handle fell off. Quality! 
I am not fighting it, one more payment and my 03 will be all mine, I can wait 2 years till there is supposed to be a VW designed bus, not a rebrand


_Modified by german performance at 10:02 PM 9-5-2008_


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: (german performance)*

Fair enough..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Beakersloco (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (german performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *german performance* »_don't forget about the time during the detroit motor show when Iacocca opened the door, and the handle fell off. Quality! 
I am not fighting it, one more payment and my 03 will be all mine, I can wait 2 years till there is supposed to be a VW designed bus, not a rebrand

_Modified by german performance at 10:02 PM 9-5-2008_

I agree with you fully, plus my daddy always said never buy a new car design in the first year it comes out, give them a year or 2 to work out the bugs. In this case to work out the Chrysler and bring on the VW engineering.



_Modified by Beakersloco at 3:45 AM 9-19-2008_


----------

